# Masters at Paradise Canyon Mesquite,NV



## lolaker99 (Dec 28, 2006)

We are looking to stay here next summer. I looked at the TUG reviews, but the most recent was from May '04.  Anyone been here since then?  We would be looking to stay here and visit Las Vegas, Grand Canyon and Zion National Park.  We have 2 kids 7 and 11, I thought this might be better than staying in Vegas.  Any thoughts or help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## laynemiller (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi,
We are heading to Masters Villas (current name I think) tomorrow (Friday) for a week. This will be our third trip, I think to the time share. We love it there. You are actually staying in a two bedroom, two bath house. Some are right on the Fairway of one of the local golf courses, in fact, you even have a golf cart in the garage. The house is a southwest design, with a nice kitchen, large dining room and the master bedroom is terrific, large with a jacuzzi-type tub. Mesquite is one of my favorite places to stay, which shows, because we have five weeks of timeshares there. Some we use and some we trade. I will be trying golf for the first time next week. You will be about an hour from Vegas, two hours or so from Zion and about the same (maybe three hours) from Grand Canyon. There is a lot of shopping available in nearby St. George. I will check email while we're there, so I can answer other questions if you have them.
Layne


----------



## lolaker99 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Another question*

Thanks for the information.  How is the pool at the resort?  Also, in the summer are there any other activities for children?  

Enjoy your trip!


----------

